# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Keep accidentally falling asleep!

## Codename

Ok so i have been trying to WILD for like a month now  and one of the main reasons i have never succeeded is because when i wake up at 4a.m. i always pass out and accidentally fall asleep. Any advice on how to keep this from happening. (Besides advising that i stay awake longer)

----------


## Puffin

Maybe you just need a different anchor. If you've been counting your breathing and it's not working, switch to perhaps listening to the ticking of a clock. I know it keeps me awake, even if it may annoy me from time to time.

----------


## Codename

> Maybe you just need a different anchor. If you've been counting your breathing and it's not working, switch to perhaps listening to the ticking of a clock. I know it keeps me awake, even if it may annoy me from time to time.



Great idea, although i dont really have much that makes noise near me.

----------


## Puffin

If you have an mp3 player or speakers, you always could download an mp3 that plays the ticking of a clock, or something similar.

----------


## Codename

> If you have an mp3 player or speakers, you always could download an mp3 that plays the ticking of a clock, or something similar.



or some white noise, suggested by billybob, thanks for the suggestion i think illl try tonight!

----------


## SilverBullet

You NEED to fall asleep to have a wild, its the anchoring part that your having trouble with.

----------

